# And Now For Something Completely Different



## Centermass (Jul 31, 2015)

This has to be some kind of record. Almost 9 million YouTube hits in 1 day.

This video was done with over 1000 people, that all came together in Italy, as an invitation for them to play there.

Even if you're not a FF fan or familiar with them, this video absolutely rocks!

BTW, Dave said Yes!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2015)

Not exactly a news flash, but Italy has some very beautiful women!  My favorite part is watching the drummers, I'm guessing I have sat thru this about a dozen times now.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 1, 2015)

I've watched it half a dozen times myself. The drummers really make this vid what it is. 

First thing I thought of with the drummer at the very beginning was @amlove21 lol


----------



## CDG (Aug 1, 2015)

That is pretty fucking cool.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 2, 2015)

Centermass said:


> I've watched it half a dozen times myself. The drummers really make this vid what it is.
> 
> First thing I thought of with the drummer at the very beginning was @amlove21 lol


His hair has DEFINITE potential.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> His hair has DEFINITE potential.



Too bad you cut all yours off last time I saw you, you looked like a tennis ball, bro.


----------

